

Product Care Symbols - Doubleguitars
http://www.patagonia.com/us/includes/product_care_pop_up.jsp

======
speakr
Also worth reading:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wash_symbols](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wash_symbols)

The external link list gives nice examples for symbols in different countries.

